# fumed oak, Mission style, Library Table



## Shel (Feb 19, 2013)

I have my grandparent's fumed oak Library Table ~ desk with 2 book shelves between legs on each end and a book shelf under the table ~ and it is very sun bleached. They got married in 1916 and bought it then!!! What is the method I should use to restore the top and finish it so it doesn't happen again?? It is a medium brown.

Thanks , Shel


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

If this is an antique, you could significantly reduce the value by messing with the original finish. Based on the year purchased, it could be an original Stickley if you are VERY lucky. 

If it is not an antique or has been previously refinished, you can try applying Briwax to rejuvenate the top. Briwax comes in a number of shades/colors, one of which might suit your needs. Sorry that I can't be of more help.


----------



## Shel (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you both ~ It IS an Antique when you consider that it is almost 100 years old. My grandparents bought a whole set for the LR ~ 2 rockers, several side tables, a sofa, 1 straight chair, a Morris chair and this Library table. The table is the origianl finish just badly sun bleached. Where would I look to see if it is a Stickley?? Altho' it has far more value to me as a family piece than $$$.

Shel


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

The original process is one that can be very dangerous to a novice, even so to a professional that can not hold his breath for a long period of time. I don't advise getting into it if you can avoid it.


----------



## Shel (Feb 19, 2013)

*TCCabinetmaker *~ My Dad used to actually say the same thing about fixing mistakes!!! We grew up with that!!!

Thank you for the info *Scotsman9*. We actually have a Stickley showroom about 2 miles from here and it never occured to me to connect my grandparents furniture to Stickley. I, also have the 2 "boxy" rockers.

Shel


----------



## pwgphoto (May 1, 2012)

Please let know what you find out about it being Stickley or not. Would also love to see a picture of your piece. Love A&C Style.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Even if it is not Stickley, there were a number of others that produced similar pieces that can also have significant value. Over the years the various Stickley's used a number of different marks or even no mark. Others used small pieces of paper that was glued to the wood. When in doubt it is best to get the advice of an expert. If you can post pix, we may be able to help, but a good antique dealer is your best bet. In any event, please let us know what you discover.


----------



## Shel (Feb 19, 2013)

*AandCstyle*~ (Art) Thank you for responding to me, I am going to see the Stickley dealer today and she will hopefully, be able to give the names of some good dealers that specialize in antique Stickley furniture. I am really hoping that one of them can tell me what to do with the top of it. I have kept a small table cloth on it since i got it to protect it from any more sunlight damage.

~ Shel


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I used to live near Syracuse and really enjoyed going to the Stickley (now Stickley-Audi) store in Manlius to drool. Of course, I also took a tape measure and a small note pad…....


----------

